# looking for a goose hunt



## MSdukhntr (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys, let me start off by introducing myself. My name in David Whalen I am 35 years old and live in Olive Branch, MS (just south of Memphis, TN). Here is my problem. For the past seven or so years myself and 4 or 5 buddies have made an annual trip to South Dakota for a pheasant hunt and (goose hunt if possible) This year it seems that our farmer has gotten a bit pricey for our budget. We would like to continue our tradition maybe in North Dakota. What we are looking for is a no friles trip. We are a group of guys that dont need special treatment or anyone to cater to us. We just like to hunt. We would like to find a place that can offer good hunting at a reasonable price. If you know of a place like this, pleaselet me know. Thanks in advance.

David Whalen


----------



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Either do a google on Jaspers duck acres or email me at [email protected]

I think I can help you out. HEATH


----------



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

hey what part of the state did u go to and what was the farmers name??


----------



## MSdukhntr (Oct 9, 2005)

we were in Gregory Co.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If you decide to come to North Dakota, all that is needed to get on some good waterfowl land is to simply knock on some doors and you'll find a place to hunt. PLEASE leave your checkbook in the truck. Most landowners are more than willing to let you hunt for free. 
A simple handshake and a sincere "Thank You" after the hunt will allow access in most parts of the state.


----------



## MSdukhntr (Oct 9, 2005)

bo


----------



## MSdukhntr (Oct 9, 2005)

dblkluk...not a bad idea, but unfortunately we dont get many canada's through our part of the country. So we are gonna have to rely on someone that has dekes and can call. Landowners are the opposite here, You can forget asking for permission because the doctor's and lawyer's are paying three times what it is worth. Thanks for your help


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

msduckhntr, give me your phone number and I will try to line you up with some guys that are great guides, as far as I know they do it pretty cheap, and most of them have houses to rent when you are up in the area. The area that you would be hunting around is Devils Lake, Langdon, and all small towns in between we are located in North Eastern Nodak. Lots of birds around right now, might be a good hunt. I will give them your number. Laters

Shawn


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Come up to Saskatchewan. I did a solo trip this year and it cost me less than $250 to have fun from Calgary. Next year I hope to partner with one or two guys as I have accomadtions in the hottest area in north america.. The Quill Lakes of east central Saskatchewan..Farmers don't take money and are friendly and there are a lot of cheap accommodation from $30-$70 and even some rental houses for a hunting party. The action is something you'll never forget!..I grew up in that area......


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Quill lakes hottest area in north america??? Yeah right ,that area has the most hunters in Sask. Wadena, Foam lake those Shehoe, those are hardest hit areas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You gotta admit though GB3, I'd rather be around the Quills right now then anywhere in ND.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> You gotta admit though GB3, I'd rather be around the Quills right now then anywhere in ND.


Thats true.. :lol: I should have looked at it from the other side looking in.. :lol:


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

A little advise if you still want to come to SD. Wait for a few weeks after opener and most farmers will let you hunt some of there land and if they won't someone will. And you really shouldn't have to pay to hunt. And i might be able to put you on some geese if you decieded to stay in SD. It would probably be pass shooting.


----------



## MSdukhntr (Oct 9, 2005)

I dont have a SD wtefowl license and from what I understand it is a lottery. Is this true


----------



## MSdukhntr (Oct 9, 2005)

I cant type worth a crap either


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

4-5 guys.......buy 5 dozen Hidgeon stackables with motion stakes at about $169.00 per dozen......buy 5 dozen silloettes at about 199.00 per dozen. That's a total investment of about $370.00 each.....You'll pay that much for a guide. Have them sent via UPS to ND......have them sent via UPS home when you are done.

10 dozen should be sufficient to shoot some geese....the only other thing you'll have to do is find the geese....which is actually pretty easy. Get in the truck and start driving in the morning and evening until you find them.


----------

